# finding my visio product key again



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

Does anyone know how to find your product key once you have entered it. I have Visio XP, and I wrote the key down on the cd, now I guess I messed it up. I cannot get it accept the key. I am moving to another machine and I was wondering if I could somehow get Visio to print out my key that I used. It's still installed on the older machine until I get the new one set up. 

It's what I get for trying to keep only the cd's anymore. 

Thanks if you have any tips. 

Rick


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It's in the registry. Either that or go to Help > About


----------

